
San Francisco official tasked with keeping streets clean arrested by FBI - fortran77
https://www.theblaze.com/news/san-francisco-official-tasked-with-keeping-streets-clean-gets-arrested-by-fbi-charged-with-corruption
======
nate_meurer
The Blaze is a pretty worthless news source, and this article is a good
example.

This is a sweeping corruption case against one of the biggest names in SF
politics, Public Works director Mohammed Nuru. The allegations mostly involve
Nuru bribing various entities to direct money to his friend's business, on one
occasion with an actual envelope full of cash.

But The Blaze largely uses their article to highlight SF's homeless problem
and poop-filled streets. The only useful bit they provide is a link to an
actual news story at SF Examiner. Might as well save some time and click over
to that directly:

[https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/mohammed-nuru-head-of-sf-
pub...](https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/mohammed-nuru-head-of-sf-public-works-
arrested-by-fbi/)

